# SMAU

## xlyz

chi ci va?

e soprattutto: chi c'è già stato cosa ha visto di interessante?

postate, postate gente   :Cool: 

----------

## innovatel

io vado sabato mattina

che c'è d'interessante? belle fanciulle

 :Rolling Eyes:  AAA sentesi carenza di una donna   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrfree

bhe, qualcosa di interessante c'e' e non solo in campo informatico   :Wink: 

caro innovatel di belle fanciulle ce ne sono a bizzeffe, alcune da lasciarti   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

cmq in parecchi stand si può entrare solo con la partita iva e in generale ti riempiono di pubblicità, tanto per fare un esempio in macchina ho il disco orario della Creative   :Smile: 

Meglio una bella fiera dell'elettronicaaaaa !!!!

A proposito se a qualcuno può interessare il 29-30 Novembre dovrebbe esserci una mostra dell'elettronica a Silvi Marina anche se non sono più quelle di una volta   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> chi ci va?

 

Io ci vado, anche se a questo punto non so con esattezza quando... (psss, Coda, non so se vengo venerdì, mi sa che devo lavorare...)

 *Quote:*   

> e soprattutto: chi c'è già stato cosa ha visto di interessante?

 

Bhe, io sono cinque (forse anche più) anni che ci vado e devo dire che di anno in anno va peggiorando, perdendo stand ed espositori, le novità sono sempre meno e la qualità dei contenuti sempre più bassa. Nonostante ciò ogni anno ci va sempre più gente (e pure io continuo ad andarci  :Razz:  ). Se vuoi andarci ti sconsiglio cmq il sabato e la domenica, i giorni peggiori (per quantità di gente e bimbi che ci trovi...).

Sul "cosa c'è", bhe, dovrebbero esserci i maggiori produttori hardware/software mondiali che espongono i loro ultimi prodotti, le novità e le anteprime. Dai telefoni ai pc, dai software gestionali ai giochi, dalla domotica ai mezzi militari (si, l'anno scorso l'esercito italiano aveva portato alcuni dei suoi mezzi e dei missili in esposizione, non c'entrava nulla con la fiera ma è stata forse la cosa più interessante che ho visto nell'ultima edizione, forse la più deludente di sempre). Ci sono vari convegni, conferenze e di tutto un po' (alcune che richiedono l'iscrizione, altre gratuite). Di solito c'è un mega padiglione tutto per microsoft (  :Twisted Evil:  ), quest'anno però anche linux avrà la sua piccola parte (già da due anni cmq vedo che va crescendo al sua presenza), ibm e altri hanno organizzato il loro stand per linux.

Insomma, per essere una delle principali manifestazioni mondiali del settore direi che non è nulla di eccezionale (ma spero quest'anno inverta la tendenza negativa degli ultimi anni), però ci puoi passare sicuramente qualche ora in allegria, qualcosa di interessante si trova sempre. Senza contare i simpatici gadget che ogni anno si portano a casa  :Laughing: 

(ciò che non sopporto della SMAU è che non riescono a dividere le giornate per "addetti ai lavori" da quelle per il pubblico, c'è sempre un casino incredibile e troppa gente che è li solo a cazzeggiare e aumentare l'entropia già alta della fiera... questo alla fine penalizza chi vorrebbe veramente vedere e informarsi...)

----------

## xlyz

ehm, una precisazione: 

sul cosa c'è di interessante mi riferisco a questa edizione. cosa sia lo smau credo lo sappiamo tutti   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> ehm, una precisazione: 
> 
> sul cosa c'è di interessante mi riferisco a questa edizione. cosa sia lo smau credo lo sappiamo tutti  

 

 :Laughing:  in effetti se non lo sai tu che sei di Milano (mi pare)  :Laughing: 

Di interessante in questa edizione sinceramente non so cosa ci sia, parlavano di wireless (che poi non è sta grande novità...), della solita casa robotizzata (la cui fila incredibile per accedervi m'ha sempre fatto saltare), della gara di modding (che mi vedrà certamente tra gli spettatori) e piccole altre curiosità hardware.

A me ispira molto il LinuxCafé di IBM... 

Cmq anche quest'anno non mi pare ci sia nulla di eclatante o rivoluzionario, se non le solite cose che girano già da tempo (o di cui si parla da tempo).

----------

## bibi[M]

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cmq anche quest'anno non mi pare ci sia nulla di eclatante o rivoluzionario, se non le solite cose che girano già da tempo

 

Uhmmmm... Letta con un po' di malizia...  :Razz: 

Comunque io in 'sto periodo non posso muovermi, peccato... (per le belle ragazze soprattutto  :Laughing: ) ...Ma ci vedremo a venezia   :Wink:  (spero  :Razz: )

----------

## koma

io vado questa domenica... Vi aspetto lì fatemi sapere se ci siete =>

----------

## Gandalf98

Io penso di andarci il Lunedì. Gli altri giorni c'è troppo casino!!

Non che il Lunedì sia deserto, ma almeno si riesce a girare!!!

Cià

----------

## pinguinoferoce

io andro sabato o domenica o lunedi...

Ma x andare lunedi bisogna avere qualke permesso (come gli altri anni?)

----------

## shev

 *pinguinoferoce wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma x andare lunedi bisogna avere qualke permesso (come gli altri anni?)

 

Gli altri anni il giovedi, venerdi e lunedi erano giorni per addetti ai lavori con biglietti "appositi" per entrare. Questo in teoria. In pratica trovi i biglietti "appositi" ovunque ed entri quando vuoi...

per Bibi: in che senso "Letta con un po' di malizia... "   :Question: 

----------

## innovatel

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> caro innovatel di belle fanciulle ce ne sono a bizzeffe, alcune da lasciarti     

 

ciao.guarda che lo so che ci stanno le belle fanciulle. la mia era una risposta alla domanda

 :Rolling Eyes:  altriemtni perchè si và allo smau?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Io ci vado, anche se a questo punto non so con esattezza quando... (psss, Coda, non so se vengo venerdì, mi sa che devo lavorare...)
> 
> 

 

Don't worry, baby: sono a letto con il maldidenti, e non potro' proprio andarci,m quest'anno allo smau.

A dir la verità, non é che mi faccian poi cosi' male, é solo che dopo l'operazione (!!! 5 ore 5 !!!) mi si é gonfiata la faccia come un canotto, e sembro un neanderthaliano deforme.... insomma: non sono proprio presentabile in giro (avete presente Elefant Man di David Lynch ?)

Alla prox, gentaglia... ops, GeCHi !  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## akiross

 *Quote:*   

> sul cosa c'è di interessante mi riferisco a questa edizione. cosa sia lo smau credo lo sappiamo tutti

 

Ma lo SMAU...

non e' la Societa' Mangioni Ultraveloci Associati?

bauahauahaua

io valdo lunedi' cn la scuola...

ho sentito che quest'anno danno MOLTA rilevanza a Linux, che sta prendendo piede in ogni campo.

ciao

----------

## innovatel

speriamo di trovare robe interessanti sul pinguino

----------

## xlyz

allora? qualcuno c'è stato? vale la pena quest'anno?

----------

## cerri

Il prossimo thread che leggo con riferimenti a donne e a "lasciamenti" lo brucio.

Promesso.

:'(

----------

## codadilupo

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Il prossimo thread che leggo con riferimenti a donne e a "lasciamenti" lo brucio.
> 
> Promesso.
> 
> :'(

 

Su, dai, su con la vita cerri, che ta set un bel fioeu  :Wink: 

Come si dice:

il mare é pieno di pesci

morto un papa se ne fa un altro

meglio un uovo oggi che una gallina domani

il rimpianto é un'abitudine e prima o poi ci abitueremo

e poi l'inossidabile:

cos'e' l'impossibile, se non una questione di tempo ?

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e poi l'inossidabile:
> 
> cos'e' l'impossibile, se non una questione di tempo ?
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

Coraggio Cerri, visto che può sempre andare peggio è inutile fermarsi su ciò che è passato: incrocia le dita e va avanti  :Wink: 

----------

## paolo

Cosa sono le donne?

(mi sono giust'appena smollato con la mia...)

E so che stasera passare il tempo con gli amici mi riportera' il sorriso sul volto. Il piu' simpatico di tutti è sempre Jack.

Ah, in riferimento al 3d, non sono andato allo smau ma c'è andato mio fratello quindi domani vi diro' se mi avra' riferito di qualcosa di interessante.

Paolo

----------

## bibi[M]

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Cosa sono le donne?
> 
> (mi sono giust'appena smollato con la mia...)
> 
> 

 

Azz, ma è un'epidemia  :Shocked:  (ha colpito anche me ;_ :Wink: 

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E so che stasera passare il tempo con gli amici mi riportera' il sorriso sul volto. Il piu' simpatico di tutti è sempre Jack.
> 
> 

 

-__________-'

Comunque per il bene di cerri (coraggio amico!) meglio lasciar cadere qui l'argomento!

Parliamo dello SMAU! Dunque... uhm... come dicevo, io non ci sono mai stato =P

----------

## comio

forse passiamo troppo tempo a compilare?

----------

## shev

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> allora? qualcuno c'è stato? vale la pena quest'anno?

 

So che ormai è tardi, ma se non ci sei andato non ti sei perso nulla... è ancora peggio degli ultimi anni, con molti meno stand, padiglioni interi chiusi (e già ne avevano chiusi gli altri anni...), nessuna novità tecnica ma solo revisioni di ciò che già esiste da tempo, molti grandi produttori hanno disertato.... insomma, la più brutta edizione da quando ci vado. L'unica cosa che resta immutata è la quantità di donnine, depliant e pubblicità.

Di questo passo ancora pochi anni e addio smau...

----------

## xlyz

eh eh,

allora ho fatto bene a fare altro ...

----------

## innovatel

ci sono stato...

da 1 a 10 dò meno 76

osceno

 :Sad: 

----------

## Sparker

 *comio wrote:*   

> forse passiamo troppo tempo a compilare?

 

Beh, dopo aver dato un emerge -U world si può fare altro...

comunque, dopo l'anno scorso, ho deciso di non andare alla SMAU...

Molto meglio il WebbIT (anche se ci sono andato come collaboratore di un sito x windows  :Sad: )

----------

## paolo

Io son 2 anni che non vado allo smau e m'è sembrato di capire che anche quest'anno ho fatto la scelta giusta  :Smile: 

Come dicevamo io e un mio amico il webb.it è quello che manca allo smau.

Paolo

----------

## innovatel

webb.it ..... sbavvvvvvvv

lo voglio........devo esserci 

 :Very Happy:  vabbè, come gli ultimi 2 anni, ma sta volta spero con un pc   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DuDe

Io ho cominciato ad andare a smau dall'eta' di 17 anni, mi ricordo che si partiva la notte in treno e si arrivava la mattina (sono di roma) allora si che c'erano le novita', ora di anni ne ho 35 e l'ultima volta di smau risale a circa 5 anni fa', molte donnine svestite, una marea di venditori, ma di novita' tecniche, pochissime, come pure di persone in grado di spiegarti cosa volesse dire una tale sigla.

Mi ricordo che entrato allo stand 3Com, chiesi lumi sulle vlan, mi guardarono come un'alieno.

Mio personale giudizio? tanta gnocca, ma poca sostanza, anzi nulla, insomma un troiaio, a me personalmente lo smau non mi vedra' piu'

----------

## innovatel

 *DuDe wrote:*   

> Mio personale giudizio? tanta gnocca, ma poca sostanza, anzi nulla, insomma un troiaio, a me personalmente lo smau non mi vedra' piu'

 

non è solo il tuo giudizio...tranquillo.

Stessa cosa (o peggio) è il futur show, solo che lì vai per fa casino 

 :Rolling Eyes:  uff ... ogni anno me lo scordo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

